# MV Galicia



## witzend (Jan 29, 2022)

I've read several posts enquiring about the new addition to Brittany Ferries fleet and found these this morning


----------



## Petes (Jan 29, 2022)

Really like the new boat, restaurant had good food brought to you, cabins were pretty much the same as before with the addition of the Video on Demand and live uk channels all the way into Santander. made the journey so much better. The choice of movies to watch is quite large. 
There also seems to be more outside deck space.


----------



## mid4did (Jan 30, 2022)

We went over on the Galacia oct last year,portsmouth to santander.Had a great trip there and back,so good to have those extra days by not driving through france.We opted for the outside cabin which entitled us to use the commodore club for 24 drinks and food .I wouldn't use that option again for the price but the food was ok although the only alcoholic beverage was red or white wine with a snack meal around midday or just after.The fried breakfast or to be nearer the truth the french version was yuuuck.
On the return journey the only room available was 4 bed inside cabin which was fine by us as the only place to put our bags was on  a top bunk.Pricing up for us the journey from weston super mare via dover/calais versus portsmouth/santander it worked out a bit over £300 to go direct but a lot less stress .
Fridge/freezer was not checked nor were we asked to switch the gas off.


----------



## Moped (Jan 31, 2022)

Reference the Galicia.

Liked the cabin now has plenty of U.K. plugs and usb sockets so no need for continental adaptor for kettle or usb charging plugs. Video on demand good so no need for cinema which ship does not have. Live U.K. tv for our crossing unwatchable as streaming kept breaking up and buffering. French TV channels were OK though. Cabin seemed a lot quieter with hardly any engine noise or vibration so had best nights sleep on ferry ever!

Missed the free public hotspot WiFi which now has to be paid for. You do get a daily free 30 minutes which is just enough time to download a paper as it is a bit on the slow side. You can use this free allocation in your cabin though. Enquired if the premium Club Lounge had free WiFi and was told it did not which was a slight surprise as you are paying £35 per person for this premium lounge upgrade. We did not use this but did use our £10 Club Voyage credits for drinks and the wine in the restaurant which has to be paid for when you have the free meal.

Good offer on Gordon’s Gin. 2x litre bottles for £22 but these sold out quickly so if you are a gin drinker get in quick! A small selection of other branded spirits are available in the offer but we are not whisky or vodka drinkers and why Baileys is included in the same offer is a bit of a mystery to me?

Continental breakfast very good and pretty much a buffet type affair as self service. Did not bother with cooked breakfast as a result at this free breakfast sitting. Restaurant meal in the evening excellent although the timed entry queue was a pain and it took 25 minutes to get to a table. Something wrong with timed entry timings me thinks.

Loved the Spanish tapas restaurant. Well worth a visit and the £7.50 cheeseboard excellent and the £8.50 glass of wine and 3 tapas selection offer a good deal.

We had the two nighter crossing and did not bother with the paid for breakfast on the second morning.. It took around 1 hour before we were off the ferry after docking. No gas check at U.K. end or fridge check at Spanish end although U.K. customs did enter habitation area whilst we were outside the van so we don’t know what they inspected.


----------

